# Does anyone know what kind of tree this is?



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what kind of trees I have, but I have a lot of trouble loading photos to this site. I always get error messages, so I'm posting a photo here. Thanks!
http://happyhourtopbar.blogspot.com/2013/08/trying-to-id-tree.html


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My eyes must be getting old! I can't see the photo. :lookout:

Photobucket.com is an easy alternative to figuring out the intricacies of the forum photo feature ...


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

Ghost tree?t:


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Argh! LOL! Apparently, I have trouble with links, too. 

I added the link above, but here it is one more time. 
http://happyhourtopbar.blogspot.com/2013/08/trying-to-id-tree.html

Cheers!


----------



## Stan1951 (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't post here if I'm using Firefox but if I switch to Explorers it works


----------



## Mikect05 (Apr 17, 2009)

fruitveggirl said:


> Argh! LOL! Apparently, I have trouble with links, too.
> 
> I added the link above, but here it is one more time. http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=1347024209749983628#editor/target=post;postID=5562370725351881431;onPublishedMenu=overview;onClosedMenu=overview;postNum=1;src=postname
> 
> Cheers!


Your current account does not have access to view this page.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a black cherry. The seeds are poisonous, but the pulp is not. I've made an infusion jelly from it.. It sucked (think cough syrup flavor). 

But it'd make a good syrup to mix with Vodka.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/Prunuse.htm


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In the future, you can of course provide a link to your blog, as you did above. But if you want to place the photo in the post, here's how:












Go to the photo in your blog
Put your mouse over the photo
Right click, then choose "Copy Image URL"
Open or move to your Beesource new message window
Left click mouse where you want photo to appear in Beesource message
Click "Insert Image" from Beesource message toolbar (3rd icon from right)
Click the tab that says "From URL"
Paste in the URL box by right clicking in the box, then choose Paste
*Un*-click the checkbox in that same window
Click OK

The process above does not _copy _the photo. It merely _links _the image already in your blog post to your Beesource post.

For those that already know how to do photo linking per above, note it is possible to alternatively use BBCode tags and eliminate of many of the steps above. I don't recommend exploring BBCode until you get to the point of moving beyond simple photo linking. You can learn more about BBCode at Beesource by following the BBCode link at the very bottom of every thread page.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Chokecherry.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

@radarsidetrack -- thanks for the tip!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I took a look at descriptions for both black cherry and chokecherry. They look a lot alike, but based on tree height, shape, and bark appearance, I think it's black cherry (prunus serotina). Thanks for the ID! I think I'm going to have to try flavoring some vodka.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

If you get bored, take a hot pepper some time and put it in a bottle for a month or so. Makes for a nice after burn.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

here we call em *choke* berries..uggh, get some blackberries or raspberries to flavor your nuetral spirits with is my best advice.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

The leaves of black cherry can be poisonous if eaten by animals when they are wilting. If they are eaten green, they are okay.

My grandmother was the local herb doctor. She used to make a "poltice" (sp?) out of boiled blackcherry leaves to be rubbed on your chest for colds etc.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

heaflaw said:


> My grandmother was the local herb doctor. She used to make a "poltice" (sp?) out of boiled blackcherry leaves to be rubbed on your chest for colds etc.


Wow, that's really cool! I'm going to try that out the next time I have a sniffle!


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I ended up trading off using them for jelly and got myself an Aronia bush instead (chokeberry). It's as bad tasting to eat (but no poisonous seeds) but makes a way better jelly. In fact, it's better for you than cranberries.. Yay super fruits! 

Now if I could figure out something useful to do with my figs.. Or the Paw Paws for that matter.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

DarkWolf said:


> Now if I could figure out something useful to do with my figs.. Or the Paw Paws for that matter.


I have no clue how to use paw paws, but I love figs. They're wonderful to eat by themselves or in salads. One of my favorite things to do is to reduce some balsamic vinegar until it is a syrupy consistency and drizzle it over fresh fruit like figs or strawberries (a dash of freshly ground pepper is perfect, too). You could also make wonderful fig & walnut jams. Dried figs are awesome in cookies, in oatmeal, on cereal... Mmmm, I would be so happy to take your figs for you!


----------

